# Diner Owner Yells at Crying/Screaming Baby, After 40 Minutes of it She Couldn't Take Anymore



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2015)

Have you heard this story, what are your thoughts on it?  I guess you'd have to see a video of the whole thing to get the picture of how badly this baby was acting, I think it was a 2 year old. 

 I partly blame the parents, because they need to quiet their child if it's upsetting other customers with screaming.  They can walk the child outside for a few minutes, and if it's raining heavily, they can take a short break in the rest room and direct the child's mind to something happier. 

 But, IMO, they should have done something just out of consideration for others present.  The diner owner probably shouldn't have yelled at the baby that 'this is enough!'...but the baby was quiet after that.  I think the other customers were grateful that the kid was finally quiet, something the parents couldn't or wouldn't do.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2015)

40 minutes is a long time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2015)

Children should be seen and not heard.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2015)

I think she should have addressed the problem earlier, by suggesting the parents attempt to calm their child by taking it outside for a moment. Disturbing other patrons could have been put forward as the rationale. If the parents refused to comply, and the child continued to act up, they should have been asked to leave. Interesting that the child stopped crying when the owner yelled. Yes forty minutes is a long time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm sorry this is the world gone mad.


 Parents allow their child to scream without addressing the cause, and stopping it...upsetting everyone else, and the result is that the person who showed the most common sense by shouting to the child to ''be quiet''..with immediate results now finds herself on the news being questioned as tho' she'd committed a criminal act???? 

What has gone wrong in the world? 

There's nothing more piercing that a childs' cry, especially if it goes on for a long time. Granted if it had been me I'd have spoken to the parents  first but after 40 minutes I can imagine the cafe owner was at the end of her tether and with other customers to think of also  having their meals ruined, who no doubt had better behaved children with them as well. A Two year old is old enough to be asked if there's something bothering them, and if not then to stop crying or be taken out. 

I'm with her all the way..if the parents weren't prepared to address the issue, then _someone_ had to, for the benefit of everyone else ..


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree with Holly Dolly above.  It's incredibly rude to allow your child to scream its head off in a public place for 40 minutes, no matter what the reason (unless maybe it's the emergency room).  You either quiet the child or you pay your bill and leave.  Other people area not going out for a meal to hear your child scream.  

What ever happened to consideration for others, anyway???


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 25, 2015)

If I were eating there and had to listen to that child scream for 40 minutes  I would have gotten up and left.  Kudos to that restaurant owner..  I'm sorry, but so many time people with kids feel entitled to have them disrupt and ruin things for others.  I have many times looked at who was seated around me when being lead to a table..  If I saw noisy and disruptive kids at nearby tables, I have asked to be seated in another part of the restaurant.  If no other place available I have left..   My money is just as good in quiet restaurants.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 25, 2015)

If I'm ever in the area, I will be sure to dine there and give the lady(owner) a big thumbs up.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 25, 2015)

Evidently the mother and the restaurant owner are continuing the argument on Facebook. (sigh)

Tara Carson ... (snip) ... claims the girl was traumatized after being shouted at by Darla Neugebauer, the owner of Marcy's Diner in Portland...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...led-quiet-mom-recounts-daughter-s-terror.html


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2015)

The child may have been shocked but traumatised? Not very likely.
 Children (and adults too) sometimes need a bit of a shock to pull them up.

On the other hand, I don't think I would like to patronise that particular diner.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2015)

IMHO, the mother is doing a fine job of misdirection to avoid any personal culpability re her child's behaviour.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2015)

I cannot even abide crying babies on TV - in the real world I'd most likely serve them up with a nice Chianti.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

Agree that the restaurant owner was within her rights to speak up. 40 minutes! How many complete dinners were utterly ruined? even 10 minutes is bad. I doubt the child is traumatized. I think the mother is trying to get a lawsuit together against the restaurant.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 25, 2015)

The child wasn't the one that should have been screamed at - the parents needed to be spoken to or asked to leave for creating a disturbance as they didn't attend to their child's needs. One of the customers might easily have done the same thing. And I think it could very well have been traumatizing for an already upset toddler to be screamed at like that by a stranger. Not very professional behavior on the part of the owner -- she should have asked if there's a problem or perhaps directed them to another less busy area.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 25, 2015)

I think she should have directed them to the door. 

She is getting a lot of publicity from this. Her business will probably be booming. If I lived close by, I would go there.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2015)

How about something like this happening on an airliner?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 25, 2015)

On a plane they would have been kicked off much sooner (and it has happened).  To wait 40 minutes for any kind of action seems way too long.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2015)

Believe me cookie I have been on planes where babies have cried all the way through direct  flights of up to 5 hours, nothing is ever  done...can't see tbh how anything _could_ be done in mid -air. ...but there's nothing worse than having a baby screaming on a plane...you can't escape it . I always take ear plugs on  a flight, it helps to drown it out even just a little bit.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree that she should have addressed the parents, not the child.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 25, 2015)

The parents should have been spoken to long before 40 mins! it's very possible that the child is autistic ( one of my grandchildren is) and was upset about something , to us, trivial, but to her serious.However my daughter and son-in-law have taken our grandchild out of the cafe if something occurs.If the parents had not responded to the manager, then she would have been within her rights to ask them to leave.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 25, 2015)

I haven't viewed the video, hope she didn't yell at a toddler?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Believe me cookie I have been on planes where babies have cried all the way through direct  flights of up to 5 hours, nothing is ever  done...can't see tbh how anything _could_ be done in mid -air. ...but there's nothing worse than having a baby screaming on a plane...you can't escape it . I always take ear plugs on  a flight, it helps to drown it out even just a little bit.



Of course you can't kick anyone off a plane in mid-air, but there have been cases where disruptive children (and adults) have been kicked off a plane, or the plane turned around shortly after take-off.  It's been on the news.  Of course there are no hard and fast rules about this, its all random stuff.


----------



## Bee (Jul 25, 2015)

oakapple said:


> The parents should have been spoken to long before 40 mins! it's very possible that the child is autistic ( one of my grandchildren is) and was upset about something , to us, trivial, but to her serious.However my daughter and son-in-law have taken our grandchild out of the cafe if something occurs.If the parents had not responded to the manager, then she would have been within her rights to ask them to leave.



Thankyou Oakapple, a bit of common sense, I have a great grandaughter who is autistic and it is very difficult when she has a melt down and like your daughter and son in law my granddaughter has taken her daughter outside but it is not always that easy.


----------



## Bee (Jul 25, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I haven't viewed the video, hope she didn't yell at a toddler?



The video doesn't show her yelling at the toddler but she has admitted on film that she did and seemed proud of the fact.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2015)

Good for her.  She did what her parents should have done.  If people have a child prone to that, don't take that child out to eat.  Other people deserve to eat in peace.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2015)

Nowhere in this online spat between the parents and the cafe owners do the parents say their child is autistic. They say that the owner or other diners should have approached them quietly and say the crying was bothering them. Errrm..sorry if you haven't got the sense to know your own child crying for 40 minutes is upsetting other people you're clearly very self centred, and why would you not discover why your child is crying for so long and pacify them? .

That said, this spat seems to have escalated out of all proportion. The Cafe owner is not showing herself in a good light with her continual arguing back and forth online with the parents.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Good for her.  She did what her parents should have done.  If people have a child prone to that, don't take that child out to eat.  Other people deserve to eat in peace.


Jim, that means that parents with say autistic children can never eat out? sometimes they have to depending on circumstances and also children need to be as normal as possible in the world as it were.Granted, waiting a long time and not leaving the cafe was a mistake by the parents , especially if it turns out the child doesn't have any problems.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a friend with a seriously disabled niece who was taken to all the family dos -- everyone found it very uncomfortable, but nothing bad happened and there was no screaming.  That is another subject altogether though.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 25, 2015)

Holly, often parents are in denial about their child, and 2 is a bit young to have a diagnosis anyway, but normal children do not carry on with a meltdown for as long. one of the parents at least aught to have taken her outside for a while to calm down.Having said that, having autism in our family has made me less prone to judge  what appears to be bad behaviour in young ones.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Jim, that means that parents with say autistic children can never eat out? sometimes they have to depending on circumstances and also children need to be as normal as possible in the world as it were.Granted, waiting a long time and not leaving the cafe was a mistake by the parents , especially if it turns out the child doesn't have any problems.



OA, yes, if it means my little child is subject to lengthy tantrums or  crying jags, don't take them out to public eating establishments where  others are paying for a peaceful dinner.  It is selfish of one family to  destroy the dinners of dozens of others by putting them in that  position.  So, yes a sacrifice for one family maybe, but a blessing for  many others.


----------



## Bee (Jul 25, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Holly, often parents are in denial about their child, and 2 is a bit young to have a diagnosis anyway, but normal children do not carry on with a meltdown for as long. one of the parents at least aught to have taken her outside for a while to calm down.Having said that, _*having autism in our family has made me less prone to judge  what appears to be bad behaviour in young ones.*_




Well said Oakapple, I am the same as yourself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree with you Oakapple.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2015)

People trying to find a medical excuse for just about everything gets old and tiresome.  I think sometimes others just want to inject their own personal stories into the discussion.

Maybe the parents were deaf.  Maybe the owner is bi-polar, or an alcoholic.  Maybe, maybe, maybe…

If autism had been a factor you can be sure that would have been brought out.  It wasn’t.  Even so, 40 minutes is way too long for the screaming to go on.  After 5 – maybe 10 minutes I would have asked owner to do something.  If she didn’t I would have left.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2015)

Couldn't agree more AC...!!


----------



## Bee (Jul 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> People trying to find a medical excuse for just about everything gets old and tiresome.  I think sometimes others just want to inject their own personal stories into the discussion.
> 
> Maybe the parents were deaf.  Maybe the owner is bi-polar, or an alcoholic.  Maybe, maybe, maybe…
> 
> _*If autism had been a factor you can be sure that would have been brought out.*_  It wasn’t.  Even so, 40 minutes is way too long for the screaming to go on.  After 5 – maybe 10 minutes I would have asked owner to do something.  If she didn’t I would have left.




Not neccessaryly so, my grandaughter has had to endure a lot of nastiness from ignorant people owing to her daughters behaviour through autism but never once has she pulled the autistic card to make excuses for the behaviour, she has rose above all the nastiness and let it go over her head............Apologies for inserting personal stories into the discussion which I often see happen in discussions on here so what's new???

If I am totally honest I don't believe for one minute that the child was screaming for 40 minutes and if that woman had screamed at my child the way she said she did, she would have got short shrift from me.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Believe me cookie I have been on planes where babies have cried all the way through direct  flights of up to 5 hours, nothing is ever  done...can't see tbh how anything _could_ be done in mid -air. ...but there's nothing worse than having a baby screaming on a plane...you can't escape it . I always take ear plugs on  a flight, it helps to drown it out even just a little bit.



I was on a  flight to California a few years ago and the child behind me threw a 5-hour non-stop tantrum.  Not just crying or whining or grizzling, but a full-out tantrum.  The father would periodically get up and carry the child up and down the aisle with no noticeable results.  Her slightly older brother was sitting right behind me and kicked the back of my seat for the entire five hours.  I have never been so glad to get off a plane......


----------



## Misty (Jul 25, 2015)

I had read that the parents were ignoring their childs's screaming, so it seems the child must be ignored quite often, if they can ignore her for 40 minutes of screaming. 10 minutes straight of screaming would be time enough to ask the diners to leave, and it's surprising other diners didn't complain. I feel sorry for the little one if her parents can't even pay attention to her during all that upset, and also feel sorry for the diners out to have an enjoyable meal and have it ruined by 40 minutes of screaming.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nowhere in this online spat between the parents and the cafe owners do the parents say their child is autistic. .



Oh, I can assure you that if the child were autistic, the mother would be playing the "Autistic Card" immediately.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2015)

Autism is not one recognizable illness with clear and present symptoms, but a spectrum neurological disorder. Sometimes it is present very early, other times is not recognizable until much later. It is not a character flaw correctable by proper parenting. I have a cousin who is autistic, no one present would wish to have experienced his childhood. It is very easy to be critical, if one lacks personal exposure to the incredible challenges faced by individuals and their families/friends, who face the very real difficulties posed by mental/neurological illness. Some things cannot be managed by pulling ourselves up by our bootstraps. Also, this forum provides a venue for people to interject their personal stories, if they so desire. For some that may be the only connection they have.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2015)

jujube said:


> Oh, I can assure you that if the child were autistic, the mother would be playing the "Autistic Card" immediately.



Definitely! And parents would have already hired an attorney - although for what would be anyone's guess.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

I was thinking the mother already did get a lawyer & will use traumatization as the injury & sue, hoping at least for an out of court settlement. There have been alot more frivilous lawsuits than this would be, however far fetched it is.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

Yipes I just read the article in the link Nancy posted. The owner sure has a mouth on her!


----------



## oakapple (Jul 25, 2015)

Ahem, Applecruncher, you seem to be very aggressive about this.I was not inserting a long winded personal story after all, just suggesting that sometimes when you see ' bad behaviour' you can't always jump to conclusions about the cause, poor parenting etc.simply because I do have first hand knowledge of what autistic behaviour can be like. Bee and Shalimar understand this too.When a child is only two years old, there will be no official diagnosis of anything, and all the parents know is that their child is extremely difficult.Sometimes they will have to eat out ( on their way somewhere and need food.) This was just a suggestion, as the behaviour of the child was not normal.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Ahem, Applecruncher, you seem to be very aggressive about this.I was not inserting a long winded personal story after all, just suggesting that sometimes when you see ' bad behaviour' you can't always jump to conclusions about the cause, poor parenting etc.simply because I do have first hand knowledge of what autistic behaviour can be like. Bee and Shalimar understand this too.When a child is only two years old, there will be no official diagnosis of anything, and all the parents know is that their child is extremely difficult.Sometimes they will have to eat out ( on their way somewhere and need food.) This was just a suggestion, as the behaviour of the child was not normal.



"Sometimes"
"Maybe" this, "Maybe" that

Often bad behavior and poor parenting are just that - bad behavior and poor parenting. Armchair internet diagnoses and personal experiences notwithstanding, there is _nothing _in the thread title, opening post, or the facts of the actual story which have anything to do with autism. If you want to talk about autism, fine, you and others are free to do so (in a separate thread the Health forum).


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> "Sometimes"
> "Maybe" this, "Maybe" that
> 
> Armchair internet diagnoses notwithstanding, there is _nothing _in the opening post or the actual story which has anything to do with autism.  If you want to talk about autism, fine, you and others are welcome to do so *(in a separate thread the Health forum).*



Whoa....come on AC let's not play moderator here.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I think she should have directed them to the door.
> 
> She is getting a lot of publicity from this. Her business will probably be booming. *If I lived close by, I would go there*.



Me, too.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2015)

Alll speculation on this forum around this topic is armchair philosiphying. Considering the limited knowledge available at this time, autism is as good a behavioural diagnosis as any. Some of us have personal/professional experience in this area. We are not categorically labeling anyone as autistic, merely raising the possibility of alternate reasons for this toddler's behaviour. Most  mental health professionals would see warning signs in such a prolonged bout of weeping for no discernable reason. Should the moderator feel our comments belong on another thread, I am certain we will be so advised. Until then we are free to post our opinions courteously, like everyone else. This is what constitutes debate after all, not preaching to the choir.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Good for her.  She did what her parents should have done.  If people have a child prone to that, don't take that child out to eat.  Other people deserve to eat in peace.



absolutely agree.  If your child can't behave in a restaurant, don't take him/her to one.  Once there, however, it is the parents' responsibility to be sure the child does not disrupt the peace of other people.  If they can't manage him/her, get the child out of there.  No excuses.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Me, too.



And I would join you.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2015)

Even if the child WERE autistic, is it acceptable behavior for the parents to let the child scream for 40 minutes in a restaurant?  I think not.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Alll speculation on this forum around this topic is armchair philosiphying. Considering the limited knowledge available at this time, autism is as good a behavioural diagnosis as any. Some of us have personal/professional experience in this area. We are not categorically labeling anyone as autistic, merely raising the possibility of alternate reasons for this toddler's behaviour. Most  mental health professionals would see warning signs in such a prolonged bout of weeping for no discernable reason. Should the moderator feel our comments belong on another thread, I am certain we will be so advised. Until then we are free to post our opinions courteously, like everyone else. This is what constitutes debate after all, not preaching to the choir.


Could not have put this better myself.


----------



## Bee (Jul 26, 2015)

....agreed.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Even if the child WERE autistic, is it acceptable behavior for the parents to let the child scream for 40 minutes in a restaurant?  I think not.



You're right Butterfly.  A mental illness is not something anyone would wish on their child or anyone else's but if in fact this child was autistic whether undiagnosed or not, the parents would have been well aware that the child couldn't cope for lengthy periods in strange environment without becoming extremely upset, yet there doesn't seem to have been any attempt by them to pacify this child , or even be concerned as to why she might be crying for so long..instead just ignoring the childs' screaming knowing clearly that it would be upsetting everyone else around them.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe parents were suffering from depression. Yeah. That's it!
And owner is bipolar.


----------



## Bee (Jul 26, 2015)

I have now read several reports of this incident on the internet and read several different groups on Facebook ( for and against) and in all honesty I think the diner owner isn't a very nice person and shouldn't be in business where she comes into contact with the public.

I support the parents in this case.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Certainly, this scenario produces a wide variety of reactions among posters on this site. Good, debate is healthy. Somewhat puzzled however,  by derisive remarks about the possibility of mental illness. Aggressive comments  minimize unfairly the experiences of those posters brave enough to share their personal knowledge around Autism etc. Sadly, the stigma still exists. Where is the compassion?  What is the attraction of blame? Unfortunately, the people who have the least credentials around such subjects, are often the first to sneer at those who do. No wonder people are gunshy around the whole Mental Health issue.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

Parents ignored child.  *They weren’t interested *in the ruckus child was causing.

“Depression is a mood disorder that causes a persistent feeling of sadness and *loss of interest.* Also called major depressive disorder or clinical depression, it affects how you feel, think and behave and can lead to a variety of emotional and physical problems. You may have trouble doing normal day-to-day activities, and sometimes you may feel as if life isn't worth living.
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/depression/basics/definition/con-20032977


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

When it comes to mental illness, there are plenty of stereotypes. But in reality, mood disorders can be hard to pinpoint—particularly in people with bipolar disorder symptoms. 

Here are 10 signs that mood problems may be due to more than a quirky or difficult personality. 

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20436786,00.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 26, 2015)

No no no..... you are all wrong..   The parents had personality disorders... perhaps Narcissistic.....   The diner owner had to be  Histrionic.. .  hahahahahahah   

Come on... these were ignorant parents who couldn't have cared less about the others in that diner and how they were being affected.  No one was mentally ill... unless assholery is now in the DSM.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Should the parents have dealt with their child differently? Of course they should have made an attempt to calm the toddler. However we do not know the reason for their inaction, I am hesitant to label the behaviour as uncaring without further information.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

I completed a thesis on Childhood Autism, only three years ago. Although I do not consider myself an expert, the panel before whom I defended my dissertation were. I hardly think I would have received my PHD if my research/conclusions lacked credibility, regardless of the derisive comments that some posters feel compelled to make.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 26, 2015)

Good for you  Shalimar...   I don't doubt your knowledge on autism..  and no one is saying that Autism is not a bad disease.. my oldest grandson has Asperger Syndrome...  However, do you think that an autistic child should be allowed to disrupt the entire restaurant?   Do you think people going out to enjoy a pleasant evening and have a nice dinner and conversation should be denied that right because a child has autism and that is his behavior?   By that token... bulimia is a mental illness..   Should a bulimic be allowed to purge out in the middle of the restaurant, perhaps next to YOUR table?


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No no no..... you are all wrong..   The parents had personality disorders... perhaps Narcissistic.....   The diner owner had to be  Histrionic.. .  hahahahahahah
> 
> Come on... these were ignorant parents who couldn't have cared less about the others in that diner and how they were being affected.  No one was mentally ill... unless assholery is now in the DSM.



Oh, QuickSilver....I love it.  If "assholery" and it's ilk gets into the DSM, I'm going to be really, really glad I got out of the coding business.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2015)

Bee said:


> I have now read several reports of this incident on the internet and read several different groups on Facebook ( for and against) and in all honesty I think the diner owner isn't a very nice person and shouldn't be in business where she comes into contact with the public.
> 
> I support the parents in this case.



I think there's no question that the owner doesn't sound like the most pleasant person in the world, but I have to ask myself if......if she was a really, really _good_ person, would the child have cried _twice_ as long?  It sounds to me like she did what she had to do to defuse the situation.


----------



## Misty (Jul 26, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Even if the child WERE autistic, is it acceptable behavior for the parents to let the child scream for 40 minutes in a restaurant?  I think not.



Very good question, Butterfly, and it would be interesting to find out the answer, if it is acceptable behavior for the parents to let their autistic chiild scream for 40 minutes in a restaurant.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 26, 2015)

Autism is not a disease QS!


----------



## oakapple (Jul 26, 2015)

Disregarding any sort of neurological problem with the toddler..... She is exactly that, a toddler and having an adult yelling in your face at that age, not more than a baby is despicable.If the manager had had a forceful conversation with the parents, and even quietly asked them to leave , that would have been better.Is it acceptable to people here, to scream at babies?


----------



## Bee (Jul 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Disregarding any sort of neurological problem with the toddler..... She is exactly that, a toddler and having an adult yelling in your face at that age, not more than a baby is despicable.If the manager had had a forceful conversation with the parents, and even quietly asked them to leave ,that would have been better_*.Is it acceptable to people here, to scream at babies?*_



Judging by the replies on here it seems like it is Oakapple.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Disregarding any sort of neurological problem with the toddler..... She is exactly that, a toddler and having an adult yelling in your face at that age, not more than a baby is despicable.If the manager had had a forceful conversation with the parents, and even quietly asked them to leave , that would have been better.Is it acceptable to people here, to scream at babies?




I'm not sure from what I've read that the cafe owner ''screamed in the toddlers' face''...she said that she leant on the counter and shouted out for it to stop!!


----------



## Misty (Jul 26, 2015)

I had read that the parents ordered three large pancakes for the child, and when the parents wouldn't feed them to her, she started screaming. The owner asked the family to leave after all the screaming and the family refused, and then she yelled at the child to stop.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2015)

From what I have read, she yelled "THIS HAS TO STOP!" from behind the counter, not "in the child's face".    I'd say she was yelling at the parents.  I would be yelling at the parents.  I like kids, even bratty kids. Heaven knows, I'm related to a few of them. I dislike irresponsible parents....unfortunately, I'm also related to a few of them.  Irresponsible parents generally lead to bratty kids as far as I can tell.  At least it does in my family.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No no no..... you are all wrong..   The parents had personality disorders... perhaps Narcissistic.....   The diner owner had to be  Histrionic.. .  hahahahahahah
> 
> Come on... these were ignorant parents who couldn't have cared less about the others in that diner and how they were being affected.  No one was mentally ill... unless assholery is now in the DSM.



If it isn't in there, maybe it should be -- it seems very prevalent nowdays.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2015)

1. We have no indication this child has any mental or visible symptom of any condition.
2. We have no indication this owner "yelled in the childs face".
3. Clearly the parents were thoughtless and unconcerned with other patrons.
4. The owner many not be diplomatic in approach by effective in results.
5. There is a very good possibility the child is a spoiled brat.

If I were the owner of that business I would have approached their table and quietly told them the bill was taken care of but I want them to leave.  Should they refuse I would have told them I will call the police and have them removed.  Some will disagree with my approach, but it is what I feel is most fair to my other customers.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jul 27, 2015)

not seen the video, I would not have yelled at the toddler or the parent, but would have asked them to leave immediately.  I think signs should be put up in many places saying "please be advised, if your child continues to behave like a man on fire, you will be promptly escorted from these premises, consider yourself warned."
Just my honest opinion.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 27, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> If it isn't in there, maybe it should be -- it seems very prevalent nowdays.




I have to agree with you. I think what you said would have been the best way to handle the situation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> ... "please be advised, if your child continues to behave like a man on fire, you will be promptly escorted from these premises, consider yourself warned." ...



... or better yet, "a cat on fire caught in wind-chimes".

Heard that on _Mike and Molly_ the other night, figured it would fit here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2015)

or you could just simply put a sign up  similar to this sign which my daughter had hand  made to hang on her  property...


----------



## LindaE (Jul 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think she should have addressed the problem earlier



No, the kid's _parents_ should have addressed the problem from the get-go. The owner shouldn't have had to say anything at all. 

Get up and take your kid OUT of the restaurant until they're calm. That's the first thing we did anytime my son would start fussing. One time it appeared he wasn't going to calm down, so we got our food to go and left.


----------



## LindaE (Jul 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> or you could just simply put a sign up  similar to this sign which my daughter had hand  made to hang on her  property...
> 
> 
> View attachment 19855



That same exact sign is on the wall at my hairdresser, LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL Linda the difference is my daughter could carry through with that threat if she had a mind to...she owns and runs Boarding kennels


----------



## LindaE (Jul 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL Linda the difference is my daughter could carry through with that threat if she had a mind to...she owns and runs Boarding kennels



Ha! She's equipped with all the proper tools


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2015)

Indeed!!!


----------

